# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Ahmet KERSE

## ceyda

ahmetkerse2.jpg
Gaziantep'in Oğuzeli ilçesine bağlı Gürsu köyündendi. Gaziantep Eğitim 
Enstitüsü'nde okuyordu. 1980 yılı Şubat ayında, polisler tarafından Kilis'te 
yakalanarak gözaltına alınıp bir ay süreyle işkence yapıldı. Çıkarıldığı 12 
Eylül mahkemelerinde de, bütün şahitlerin, aleyhine ifade vermedikleri için 
tutuklandıkları bir yargılamadan sonra, 8 Temmuz 1981 tarihinde idam cezasına 
mahkum edildi. 25 yaşındayken, tutuklu bulunduğu Gaziantep Cezaevi'nin infaz 
bahçesinde sabaha karşı asılarak şehit edildi.

----------

